# MD Crab Cakes and Fish w/ qview



## golfnotwork (Jun 5, 2008)

I've smoked fish, but never crab cakes. I seasoned up some tilapia fillets, put together some MD crab cakes, and cooked everything indirectly on the charcoal grill with some soaked hickory chips for added flavor. I cooked the fish for about 15 minutes and the crab cakes for 25 minutes. Turned out great. The smoke on the crab cakes was better than I had hoped. A little homemade tarter sauce and a few black and tans and I was in heaven.




Mike C.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG does that look good!!! Smoked crab cakes, great idea!! Thanks for the qvue!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm with you Laurel!!  Crab cakes are officially on "The List"


----------



## erain (Jun 5, 2008)

crabcakes always been on my list, but not my smokin list.  here in minn they want a ton for frozen ones, more than i willing to pay. lookin to make from scratch. your pics look great and food looks like very good. time pretty short so musta been fairly high heat correct??? good lookin smoke!!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome idea w/ crabcakes i will def be tryin that one


----------



## golfnotwork (Jun 5, 2008)

Erain, didn't put a temp gauge on it this time, but usually runs around 300 - 325 deg.  The fillets were small and the crab is already cooked, so just need to heat through and get the smoke flavor in.  If you like crab cakes, you need to try this out.  They were fantastic.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike, Thanks for sharing detail.  I definitely have to try this.   We miss this and other seafood from living out your way in the past. (VA)


----------

